# Amazing German Frog Room



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

As the tilte says, a wicked German frog room. Every tank is so well aged and thought out. Most people would be happy with just one of these tanks, but he has like 20


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

So many cool plants! That's a lot of plants and driftwood to get for that many tanks.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, amazing tanks. 

I love this style of tank building because it looks so natural. I have yet to capture this with one of my builds.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree, front opening tanks allow such easy access to creating certain more natural "looks". I have 1 tank like that but the glass fogs up quite a bit as there is not enough venting in front, I have to keep fans on it that runs a couple times a day. I would love it if rack systems like that were available here in the US.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> I agree, front opening tanks allow such easy access to creating certain more natural "looks". I have 1 tank like that but the glass fogs up quite a bit as there is not enough venting in front, I have to keep fans on it that runs a couple times a day. I would love it if rack systems like that were available here in the US.


Soon they will be. Hopefully I will have some pictures of the new vivs from DAS on Tuesday to share with everyone on the other thread.

Casper


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

most of those tanks are huge and those joints run 2 or 300 bucks. I'm sure he built that entire rack system. I dont have any of those new style tanks. They havent grown on me yet. Though I seen a big one, I would love to have in my living room. Those frogs gotta be thank full becaues thats a nice bit of space for them, He only had pairs in the big viv`s. Nice.....


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Although he has great viv's but this style is 'standard' in Europe.
He only uses vivs that are a lot deeper than standard vivs. Shops in Belgium/Netherlands make vivs any size you want.
for example: Panguana.be
Terraria Examples

I'm more jealous how clean everything is in there.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

what does a viv like that cost in europe?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

To give you an idea: Pricelist Terraria
Sizes are in cm, I'm not that familiar with gallons and stuff sorry.
My viv (180cm x 50cm x 100cm) with lightning (6x36watt pl) and exterior finish (black pvc plating) was 750€. Ofcourse it's only a fraction of total cost once completed.


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice tanks! Nice big, fat frogs, too.

-Troy


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Are the sides tree fern fiber panels or Epiweb panels? I really like the three sided look as it adds so much depth.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Sides are from fernroot or xaxim panels, this is used alot here in europe!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> As the tilte says, a wicked German frog room. Every tank is so well aged and thought out. Most people would be happy with just one of these tanks, but he has like 20
> 
> Froschraum Tour Neu - YouTube



The key words there are aged and thought out. It takes 2-3 years before you get those mosses and plants to fill in so nicely like that. 

The thing I appreciate about his vivs which is what I aim for is the simpliclity of them. They are naturlistic looking with a variety of plant material and alot of floor space for the frogs to move around.

Hopefully my frog room will look like that in a few years


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Seeing rooms and tanks like that makes me want more money. It would be awesome to have a clean well thought out frog room like that.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dang!!! Those are sweet


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

lapidsilver said:


> Seeing rooms and tanks like that makes me want more money. It would be awesome to have a clean well thought out frog room like that.


It is awesome. I planned out mine for a year before we purchased the house. I bought all new euro style vivs and built racks similar to the ones in the video. Its nice when everything is uniform. Plus the large vivs are quite impressive. I think the larger the better, although money become an issue at some point.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Brings this room to mind.... clean setups like this always make me insanely jealous. 

It's only missing one thing- awesome narration in English with a thick German accent. 

Zees ist dee room of fraugs, fraulein....


----------

